# Grape vine wood for smoking



## stiffyman (May 22, 2013)

Good morning, all, I had access to all the grape vine in the world, its the one wood I have not yet tried. Has anyone used Grape Vines for smoking Ribs?


----------



## backyardsmokin (May 22, 2013)

Last time I did grape on ribs,  It produces a sweet fruit flavor that is a little stronger than cherry IMO.  I like it paired with Dr Pepper when I poured a little into the foil during the 3-2-1.


----------



## Dutch (May 22, 2013)

Yep-when I had my grapes along the back fence, I would prune back the old vines and let them season a bit and would add them to the smokers. Like BackyardSmokin said, it's a sweet flavored smoke. Ma Dutch liked it best on chicken.


----------



## rstr hunter (May 22, 2013)

I've used Todds grapevine saw dust and had fairly good results, like noted above a fruitwood smoke so it's a little sweeter smoke than a hickory or mesquite, but a good one.  I'd also agree that it's a little stronger than cherry or apple but still good.  Give it a try.


----------

